# GelaSkins - Official Kindleboards Thread



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey KB peoples! 

We wanted to drop in here and say Hi and thanks for all the support. We've certainly got some great feedback from lots of kindle owners in the past but we wanted to make a space in here for comments, questions, concerns and suggestions from the top kindle community. So, fire away...   

Cheers, 

The GelaSkins Crew


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome, GelaSkins - and thank you for being a sponsor of KindleBoards!

Kindle owners, if you haven't looked GelaSkins collection of Kindle skins, check them out here. We also have a GelaSkins skins browser that you can use to flip through their selection.

And, Gelaskins has a very easy-to-use custom skin service, where you can upload your own designs or photographs for your skin! Many KindleBoards members have created their own unique Kindle looks through that feature.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi and welcome to KB !

I love the Gelaskin designs, but the glossy finish just kills it for me. Any chance for a matte finish on your skins any time soon?

Thank you for dropping in here !


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I currently have a matte decalgirl but will be getting the Enamored Owl Gelaskin for when I switch cases.  I would love to see a matte finish as well or at least a low gloss.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Same here, I love the designs but I don't like the glossy finish.


----------



## J-Ro (Feb 11, 2011)

I received the Steampunk skin from Gelaskins a week or two ago. Really like it. Created a matching screensaver to go with it.



I don't mind the gloss (haven't had a matte one to compare), and it has a bit of a 'diamond' texture kind of like snakeskin to it that seems to make it seem a bit more substantial.

Looks great!


----------



## Rihannsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome Gelaskins! I have used decalgirl in the past and have been perusing here waiting for a "free shipping" or "% off" code, will you be offering anything like that to our members? have two kindles I need to dress


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

To show some love, we've created a 10% Kindle Boards discount code that's good for the next 30 days. Just use KINDLEBOARDS when checking out and save a little scratch.

As far as the matte laminate goes, we're currently researching some different products for possible release. No promises here, but there is some headway being made.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, thank you.  I've had my eye on Bloom for some time.  I'll be heading over to your site shortly.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey GelaSkins! I just got my Van Gogh "Bloom" skin (I forget the whole name) and I love it. I had a skin from you for my K2 too, and I'm so glad you started making the cut-outs around the keyboard. If you can put out a matte version, I'll be yours forever.


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

hudsonam said:


> Hey GelaSkins! I just got my Van Gogh "Bloom" skin (I forget the whole name) and I love it. I had a skin from you for my K2 too, and I'm so glad you started making the cut-outs around the keyboard. If you can put out a matte version, I'll be yours forever.


Consider your feedback passed along. If and when we have them, we'll certainly post it here.



gina1230 said:


> Oh, thank you. I've had my eye on Bloom for some time. I'll be heading over to your site shortly.


Check out the new Lawrence Yang, Climb. It's super


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

GelaSkins said:


> Consider your feedback passed along. If and when we have them, we'll certainly post it here.
> 
> Check out the new Lawrence Yang, Climb. It's super


That is a beautiful skin. Now I wish I had gotten the green or marigold ginkgo cover instead of the red!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I have Lawrence Yang's pink Bloom skin and I love it!!!!  My only problem with Gelaskins is that every time I go to the webpage, I fall in love with a new skin!!!!!  I only have like 10 on my wishlist.....

I did notice that the holes around the letters on the right side were slightly larger than the left (it's split, perfect from T to the left and larger from Y to the right), is this normal?

As for the glossy vs matte debate, I went with Gelaskins because my friend loves hers and she said the glare wasn't an issue.  I think the fact that the skin is textured does help cut down on some of the glare and it doesn't bother me a lot.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's a question.  Did you people decide on a skin first and then your Oberon or Oberon first and then skins?  I can't decide what I like for either.  The more I look the more indecisive I become!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

BlondStylus said:


> Here's a question. Did you people decide on a skin first and then your Oberon or Oberon first and then skins? I can't decide what I like for either. The more I look the more indecisive I become!


It can be either way. I had several covers I liked so started looking at those with different skins. I thought I had a combo I really liked but not crazy about the skin I picked out (Decalgirl Far Side of the Moon) - it's a beautiful combo but the skin doesn't make me feel serene and happy. So now I am trying to find a skin I like better with the red ginkgo. I love my cover though. The ones I like would have gone better with the fern ginkgo - but that is the color my husband has and I do love red. Hoping I find one soon. The Oberon red is a deep red and hard to find one I like with it that doesn't have a death or mayhem theme. September I switch covers and have the Endangered owl picked out for then.


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

kindlequeen said:


> I did notice that the holes around the letters on the right side were slightly larger than the left (it's split, perfect from T to the left and larger from Y to the right), is this normal?


No - the cutouts should be cut perfectly, and the same size. Shoot our customer service department an email at contact at gelaskins dot com. They'd be happy to sort you out!



maries said:


> The Oberon red is a deep red and hard to find one I like with it that doesn't have a death or mayhem theme.


We've got some great red themed skins! Not sure if you have seen our National Geographic line of skins, but they have some breathtaking scenery with really pretty, rich colours. Here's a couple fab red ones:


















Or if you prefer something a little more artsy, perhaps a classic like this:


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Gelaskin:
Thanks. These are all very nice - not too busy and thankfully no skulls or blood! I like the designs on all of them.
The first one looks too orange.
The second might work.
The third looks too purple but maybe this is just the pic of it.

I really like the new Lawrence Yang one. If only I could change the green to red.

This is the red:
https://www.oberondesign.com/shop/images/products/9730.jpg


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

Happy to help  

I'm afraid that we can't actually alter any of the colours in our artists pieces - we can only offer them as they were originally intended. Although, if there is a similar design, we do offer a "create your own" tool which allows you to use any image you like, on any template. I'd be happy to elaborate on this if it is something you would be interested in. 

PS - really, really nice Oberon! I'd be happy to make a couple more suggestions if you like.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

GelaSkins said:


> Happy to help
> 
> I'm afraid that we can't actually alter any of the colours in our artists pieces - we can only offer them as they were originally intended. Although, if there is a similar design, we do offer a "create your own" tool which allows you to use any image you like, on any template. I'd be happy to elaborate on this if it is something you would be interested in.
> 
> PS - really, really nice Oberon! I'd be happy to make a couple more suggestions if you like.


Would love more suggestions along with info on creating one if it comes to that.


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

Check out this one - It only has a splash of red, but it is a really deep, bright red. Super close to the colour of your Oberon.










Otherwise, I would suggest perhaps checking out something with a little more of a contrast. One of our most popular Kindle Skins is the bookshelf design. I know you don't like "pattern-y" skins, but thought this very fitting 










Check out for our full library of Kindle Skins: http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/

Or, Check out the Collaborators Kindle Skins here for the rest of those National Geographics. You'll need to scroll down past the Marvel Skins: http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/Collaborators/

As for the custom skins, the options are endless. The first step is to figure out what image you would like to use. You can use any image from our gallery, or an image that you find yourself. If you decide to use an image from our galleries, just save it as one of your favorites by selecting the small gray heart (directly beside the image). This will allow it to appear automatically in the customizer. If you have a different image in mind of your own (a family photo perhaps?), or you have found one online, download it and save it to your desktop computer. Ensure that it is saved in a .JPG, .PNG, or .GIF. The size of the image should be at least 2000 x 2500 pixels.

Now that you have the image that you would like to use in mind, and have taken the appropriate steps to make it available to you, go ahead to our site. Select to go to the "create your own" section of the webpage. Select to "start a new project". Choose your device by selecting the type of device on the left hand side of the page (tablets and e-readers), then the specific device which you will be creating for (Kindle 2, 3, DX).

Once you have selected this you will be brought to a page that says "choose your art" in the top right hand corner. If you have selected to use one of our artist's pieces, and have saved it as one of your favorites, you will see it available under "your images", on the right hand side. If you intend on using an image that is on your computer, this is where you would upload it. Select "choose files" on the right hand side. Select your file. Select "upload". You will see your image in progress for a few minutes. When the image is uploaded, select "Let's lay it out".

It will take a moment or two to load up the customizer. Once you are in, you will be prompted to watch the video tutorial (we strongly recommend this!). You will see your image(s) readily available in the image bar, at the bottom of your screen. It is then as simple as dragging and dropping the image on the template. Ensure you lay out all pieces of your Skin by selecting to lay out the front & back on the right hand side.

From here, you only need to click through the steps to preview, and add it to your cart. Sounds a little lengthy, but I can assure you it is super user friendly. Any questions about the process - please post!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for this info.  I have a lot to think about it ut good to know thee are a lot of options.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the excellent customer service! I'll shoot them an email this weekend!

As for the make your own template.... it's super easy to use! I love the user interface on their site and used to play with it just for fun. I almost did a really cool one of the Golden Gate Bridge but it just didn't work right with my pink cover.

As for red skins, I like these:

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/Mandevilla_Flower

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/Maple_Leaves

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/Smoke_Tree_Leaf

I'm in love with the National Geographic images. My fave is the turtle! (Sorry I don't know how to insert the pics)


----------



## shortstuff410 (Mar 31, 2011)

I love gelaskins. In the past I have owned 3, and I just bought one for my kindle. At one point I decided to try a decal girl, because it was slightly cheeper, but the quality was much less than the gelaskins covers. I ended up replacing it a week after I bought the decal girl...guess I didn't save any money after all!

Right now I am waiting on my "Stay Calm Carry On" Kindle cover, and I am picking a cover for my brand spanking new 15 inch MacBook Pro. I know these aren't kindle cover's but do you guys have preferences?

http://gelaskins.com/store/skins/laptops/15inch_Unibody_MacBook_Pro/Letting_Go

or

http://gelaskins.com/store/skins/laptops/15inch_Unibody_MacBook_Pro/Sosheskaz_Falls


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am currently doing one for the Nook - I love that you also "design" the wallpaper for it.  One question - does the wallpaper automatically adjust itself according how you designed the front page?


----------



## maverick777 (Mar 29, 2011)

My Gelaskins arrived today. It fits pretty nicely and isn't quite as glossy as I thought it would be, which is a good thing. It was pretty easy to put on as well.

I wish there was a screensaver/wallpaper to go along with the skins for those of us with the screensaver hack, but other than that I'm thoroughly satisfied with the skin. 

Front (inside my Kindle lighted cover)









Back


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

maverick777 said:


> Front (inside my Kindle lighted cover)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Nanami Skin Maverick!! If you are ever in the neighborhood on facebook, I'd suggest posting it on our wall. If you make it into our Fandemonium album, we'll send you a free skin.



Pushka said:


> I am currently doing one for the Nook - One question - does the wallpaper automatically adjust itself according how you designed the front page?


For the Nook, yes. When you are laying out the front skin, the wallpaper will be created automatically in the screen space. I'm afraid though that the Kindle's do not have the same feature... they're not yet able to support non-kindle wallpapers.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just got my k3 and bookshelf gelaskin today!  I also noticed that the holes around the keys on the right were quite a bit larger than the ones on the left. But overall its a great skin


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

katy32 said:


> the holes around the keys on the right were quite a bit larger than the ones on the left. But overall its a great skin


Hi Katy! We're stoked you love your Bookshelf Skin - but I am curious to see these odd larger holes. They certainly should be all cut the same! Would you mind kindly sending our customer service department an email at contact at gelaskins dot com? I am certain that they would also like to have a look


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hopefully this is an ok enough picture, my cell phone isn't known for taking the greatest shots


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

katy32 said:


> Hopefully this is an ok enough picture, my cell phone isn't known for taking the greatest shots


Thanks Katy! This looks like it is a cut variation due to the equipment we use. This can happen sometimes, and we do allow up to a mm room for error to accommodate the cut lines. Please feel free to email out customer service department at [email protected], they'll take care of you


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I got my new skin today and it looks great! I haven't put it on my kindle yet but I ordered the summer oasis skin
http://gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/Summer_Oasis its beautiful.

But now I see you added some new ones, I have to order a couple of them, I think I'm getting the Winona and the Sea Garden, one for my pc and one for my phone, now I just have to choose.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

What a beautiful skin *Katy*!

I am still eagerly awaiting for a matte version of the Gelaskins - I'm just really partial to the matte, non-glare skins, and while Gelaskins have my favorite designs, I just won't compromise on that 

Invisible Defenders also offer matte skins now...

*Gelaskins*, please please please make us some matte K3 skins !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I won one of their facebook giveaway things and got a $40 giftcard. I bought this Kindle skin and LOVE it. 









I also got the same one for my laptop and absolutely LOVE it too,


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

@Neo - We don't have any current plans for this I'm afraid. I'll certainly pass along your feedback though. The skins are currently finished with a semi-gloss.

@RiddleMeThis - Great choices! and Congrats on your Win! Have you posted pics of it yet on our facebook page? Do so, and you enter your snapshot to be posted in our Fandemonium album, and to win more skins. 

@Katy - That's the hardest part. Choosing.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Neo said:


> What a beautiful skin *Katy*!
> 
> I am still eagerly awaiting for a matte version of the Gelaskins - I'm just really partial to the matte, non-glare skins, and while Gelaskins have my favorite designs, I just won't compromise on that
> 
> ...


Have you tried Gelaskins yet? I also prefer matte, but Gelaskins are not very shiny at all. Might be worth giving one a try.  I love my Gelaskins.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> Have you tried Gelaskins yet? I also prefer matte, but Gelaskins are not very shiny at all. Might be worth giving one a try.  I love my Gelaskins.


I have wanted a gelaskin for a while, but never bought one because they didn't offer it in Matte. Now that I have gotten these I was VERY surprised to find out they aren't as shiny as the DecalGirl skins, and now I don't know which I prefer more.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Hudsonam and RiddleMeThis!!! I have never had a Gelaskin yet, but thanks to you, I just ordered one, lol! The one I've been lusting after for so long now, and went through Amazon because of prime, and also because I had a GC there  . And because I'm not the patient type, I went for overnight shipping, because I want to be able to apply it this weekend  

I really hope I can live with the gloss... Fingers crossed


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Which one did you get? I wanted one so badly for my new phone, but my case would cover it. I'm tempted to get one anyway. I have a GC too.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I got this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0041G69N6/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=370783011&s=fiona-hardware

I've been wanting it since it came out for K2, so I guess it was more than time I got it, lol. It's also my screen saver/background image on my iPad 

I have to say that I absolutely love Gelaskins iPhone/iPad app, and I have background images for both my iPhone and iPad from them, simply gorgeous!!!

Which one do you have in mind for your phone? What happens if you go case-less?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Neo said:


> I got this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0041G69N6/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=370783011&s=fiona-hardware
> 
> ...


I really don't know which one I'd get. I like so many of them. The case just makes me feel like it's more protected, but I could take the case off to admire my skin now and again...   I love the one you picked!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

So I got my Gelaskins on Friday and immediately put it on my Kindle . It comes as no surprise that I love the design (I have been lusting after this particular skin for over a year now, lol).

The quality of the skin itself is excellent. Installation was a breeze, and it was really easy to reposition the skin when it was needed.

But I have to say that I still find these skins very glossy, and just as glossy as the glossy Decalgirl skins (no more, no less). I hope that I can learn to live with the glare, as I really like the design, and find that the Gelaskins have more depth and better color nuances than those by Decalgirl. Only time will tell (and I will keep on hoping for a matte version, especially as when I had contacted their CS last September about this, their answer at the time had been "soon"...).

Without any further ado, here is my new skin :

















And here with the gorgeous matching screen saver NogDog was kind and patient enough to make for me :


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Neo, it looks great, and I think you'll learn to love/ignore the glossy finish. I don't even notice it (which is I guess why I didn't think it was as glossy as others). I'm glad you like it anyway!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I currently have inksects on my white iPad, and am waiting on coffee angel for my apple tv and iPod nano.

Inksects










Coffee Angel


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you *Hudsonam*, I have to say that I really do love my new skin, gloss and all at this point, lol!

*KindleChickie*, I love your choices!!!! I have a Nanami background on my iPhone, and just downloaded Coffee Angel for my iPad SS


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

Neo your She Who Dares looks amazing!! Great choice, one of my personal favorites too. I think you will find that the Glossy finish will fade to the background after some time. Never-the-less, I will still pass your feedback and suggestions along.

Great designs folks! We've also been releasing new art like crazy these last few weeks. I'm about to put this one on my husbands Kindle:









Hudsonam, Have you ever thought of maybe using a clear hard case over top of your phone, and a GelaSkin underneath? We have many customers that choose to do this. Just a little food for thought!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I LOVE this new one from Ralph Steadman. I work in aviation and flying has always been my passions from the time I first looked up and saw an airplane...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

GelaSkins said:


> Neo your She Who Dares looks amazing!! Great choice, one of my personal favorites too. I think you will find that the Glossy finish will fade to the background after some time. Never-the-less, I will still pass your feedback and suggestions along.


Thank you! I have to admit that the glossiness is not as big of an issue as I thought it would be - but maybe that's also just because I'm so enamored with my skin ?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

GelaSkins said:


> Neo your She Who Dares looks amazing!! Great choice, one of my personal favorites too. I think you will find that the Glossy finish will fade to the background after some time. Never-the-less, I will still pass your feedback and suggestions along.
> 
> Great designs folks! We've also been releasing new art like crazy these last few weeks. I'm about to put this one on my husbands Kindle:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion! I will probably just have to do that.  I love that new skin!


----------



## Schnauzermom (Apr 29, 2010)

I am absolutely thrilled that I can get the Cosmo Cricket ones....


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello Kindle lovers!

In case you are not a fan already, I thought I would drop a note to welcome you to our facebook page. We run a trivia contest every Friday around 3ish (We call it Free Skin Friday). For any of you who love trivia and would also love a free Skin  Not to pat us on the back or anything, but FSF always makes for some good wholesome fun on a Friday afternoon! If you're around, come check us out.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Torn between Key Caps and Mountain View for a baby pink case... also, I've heard that Gelaskins material is more durable and of higher quality than Decalgirl. Is this true? I think it is, since I've seen pictures of both and can visibly see the difference.


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi EvilB! Great choices - two of my fave's as well. As for the material, our Skins are definitely the premium product on the market. Made from the highest quality (car grade) PVC vinyl, they have patented micro-channels that prevent air bubbles and allow for easy application, repositioning, and removal.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Isn't PVC bad for your health? Oh no. that would be very bad. What are decalgirl skins made of?


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

The PVC vinyl that we use is not in any way shape or form bad for your health. Now, we wouldn't recommend eating it or anything  but it is perfectly safe to closely handle. Our vinyl is a patented 3M product and if you have any questions about their processes, they are a super company and their practices are very transparent. Check them out here:

http://solutions.3mcanada.ca/wps/portal/3M/en_CA/about-3M/information/corporate/responsibility/


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is my iPod custom Gelaskin with Kate Spade cover. Shown with the Kate Spade Nook cover. The skin looks wonderful with the cover in real life. And the two KS covers go great together.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

are the kindle 3 skins difficult to apply?How fast is the shipping? I'm back to debating between Gelaskins"bookshelf" and decal's "library"


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

The Skins are super easy to apply. If you mess up and need to re-position it, that is no problem! You can gently peel back the skin and re-position. We have a few shipping options too depending on where you are located. Are you in the USA, mistyd107?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

yes, I'm in tx


----------



## Shazia (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi gelaskins. I must say I love my blue willow skin I got from you. The gloss just gives it that old Chinese porcelain charm  Love the detailing, and so easy to apply too.


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

You will have three options to ship - the quickest (and most expensive) being a 2 business day courier service, but we also offer a regular UPS service (4-6 business days), and good ol' snail mail (USPS). USPS is of course the most cost effective, but it is not track-able. We allow up to 15 business days for them to deliver, but only in extreme cases does it take this long. Usually we would expect you to see your item within a week or two. 

@Shazia - That's great news! We're stoked that you love your skin  we'd love to see a photo, if you would be so kind? Also, if you have access to facebook, you could post the photo to our wall for a chance to be entered into our Fandemonium album. If your photo makes it in there - you'll win a free Skin.


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

NEW! Matte Finish for all e-readers!

Now available at GelaSkins.com


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Woohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!! I just placed my order for my current and all times favorite skin (She Who Dares)! I'm so excited  

Oh, and Matte is now the default, right? There wasn't any option to check or anything to precise that I wanted it in the matte finish, but it said matte finish in the description, so I assumed it would be ok just placing my order??

Now the long long wait begins


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the option to create my own skins at GelaSkins!  It is fun to do and I have a one-of-a-kind skin!


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I love the option to create my own skins at GelaSkins! It is fun to do and I have a one-of-a-kind skin!


We're so glad that you love this option as much as we do!

You are certainly welcome @Neo! Yes, this is now the default standard. She who Dares will look exceptional!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

And Woohoooo again: my new matte skin already shipped  !!!! I'm so excited!!!! I just need to be patient, as expected delivery is next Monday - unfortunately UPS doesn't deliver on Saturdays in my area, but still this is already so much faster than expected, I'm ecstatic  

One more time: thank you Gelaskin, that was really super fast!!!!!

I will definitely come back here next week to tell you all how it is, and how it differs from the glossy - as I conveniently currently have She Who Dares in glossy on my KT, it will be a very objective review


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi GelaSkins

Are we allowed to make a Family Guy skin or simliar for personal use. Fiance wants a skin but he's not into just random patterns, so a TV show we watch all the time would be where his interest lies.

Just wondering about copyright issues, cos we wouldnt be selling the skin or anything.

Thanks!


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

As long as the images in question are for personal use only, pretty much anything is OK to use  For more in depth details, you can check out our official terms:

http://www.gelaskins.com/terms


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

So I received my new matte skin yesterday, and I couldn't be happier!!!! It's beautiful, and the colors are just as vibrant, just in matte. I wanted to take pictures of both my old glossy and the new matte, but the difference didn't show at all on the pictures  

The matte has a satiny feel to it, very close to the texture of the side of the KT, which is very pleasant to the touch. Also, the diamond weave is almost invisible with the matte finish, even though if you REALLY look for it, with the right light and at the right angle, you can see it's still there. I personally really like the fact that it's less noticeable.

Anyway, I'm very pleased with my new skin, and just wanted to thank Gelaskins again for being so responsive to customer feedback and making the matte finish available


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

Amazing!! We knew you would love it  

Thanks for all of the awesome feedback!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I just received the new skin I designed today and I LOVE it!  The matte us so much prettier than the glossy.


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for answering my question  One last one, are you guys going to skin the Samsung Ace any time soon? My sister, dad and fiance want to get skins (we all have HTC Desire Z & HD) but mom has a Samsung Ace and is feeling very left out which breaks my heart


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Got my first skin in yesterday!  Have to say I will be a returner customer.  Sadly, I am terrible at applying things like this and I put a small crease in one of the corners and the buttons don't line up perfectly my kindle keyboard menu key and back button and my four way button are a bit wonky...but overall for my first application and skin ever I am pretty happy with it  (Just wish I was better at applying lol)


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

Which design did you pick @AnelaBellaDonna? 

We will not be carrying Skins for the Galaxy Ace  We did test this model and fit out rather vigorously. The Skins don't seem to want to adhere to the back panel of the Ace I'm afraid! Say sorry to your Mom for us @Tails!

@IowaGuy: Send our customer service team an email at contact at GelaSkins dot com. We're glad that you like your skin but would like to help you achieve a perfect fit 

PS: In honor of our new Matte E-reader Skins we're having a sale! From now until the 12th of February, enjoy 10% off of your order when you enter the discount code: MATTE


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I am loving my new Van Gogh Irises for the HTC Thunderbolt, and I might have to order a new matte skin for my Fire!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

GelaSkins said:


> Which design did you pick @AnelaBellaDonna?


I designed my own. My cover is the Tree of Life by Oberon so my skin looks like the inside of a tree. It is more beautiful than it sounds.


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I designed my own. My cover is the Tree of Life by Oberon so my skin looks like the inside of a tree. It is more beautiful than it sounds.


I LOVE that one. Great choice!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

There is mine. Sorry for the crummy pics I used my phone !


----------



## GelaSkins (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey IowaGuy! 

It's still seems crazy to me that the Matte finish looks like it was actually printed on your device. Looks fabulous  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

GelaSkins said:


> We will not be carrying Skins for the Galaxy Ace  We did test this model and fit out rather vigorously. The Skins don't seem to want to adhere to the back panel of the Ace I'm afraid! Say sorry to your Mom for us @Tails!


Aw poop  Thanks anyway!


----------

